

Awesome WebKit inspector trick - bigbij
https://plus.google.com/+MatiasPiipari/posts/RanQWQ6NtN4

======
christiangenco
Aww man, there are so many times I've needed to do this. I don't know why I
never thought of "copy response" as copying the body of the document...

For those who don't know, "Copy as cURL" is equally cool: it gives you a curl
command you can cut and paste in your terminal to emulate what Chrome just did
(so nice for dealing with tricky cookies and authentication).

